# Supercharged Xterra Question..i searched but no luck



## HHIVR4 (Apr 1, 2005)

Just want to get some info about blow off valves for the supercharged motors..what comes from the factory and what are popular upgrades??I have an Apexi twin chamber bov that is left over from my DSM that I was thinking might be useful on my dads xterra its adjustable to hold the lower bost so thats no problem..Any help appreciated..
Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the supercharged is a roots style bolted right to the intake manifold, it is impossible to use a blow off valve with this type of setup.


----------



## HHIVR4 (Apr 1, 2005)

Somethings not right here...
Check this link out.


http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/viewcategory~Nissan~Xterra~~Blow_Off_Valves~~.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they're advertising universal blow off valves.

you tell me how you think it's possible to mount a bov on a roots supercharged system not running an aftercooler.


----------



## HHIVR4 (Apr 1, 2005)

Exactly ...If they dont have a blow off valve then why are they selling bovs that sat they are for the supercharged xterra if the xterra doesnt have a bov.






chimmike said:


> they're advertising universal blow off valves.
> 
> you tell me how you think it's possible to mount a bov on a roots supercharged system not running an aftercooler.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are countless reasons. Simply because they want to make sales and offer no technical assistance for installing something.

If you think it's possible, by all means, prove me wrong.


----------



## HHIVR4 (Apr 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> there are countless reasons. Simply because they want to make sales and offer no technical assistance for installing something.
> 
> If you think it's possible, by all means, prove me wrong.



Im new to superchargers and have been trying to find builds,tuners,info etc for the xterras.As far as tech support there is not much to be found..
Ive been driving DSMs religiously for the past 10 years and consider myself pretty knowledgeable and have learned alot from keeping them on the road..


My dad is interested in the xterras and wants to give his a little more performance..So far there is an intake,catback,and boost guage installed..
What do you guys consider the next mod to be..
I was thinking about pully kits but then fuel must be raised. .Are the stock injectors able to keep up with higher boost levels
..Can the stock pump handle the load...
Also who sells upgraded pulleys??

Any one have a site about their builds???

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd be worried more about heat first. With a smaller pulley his intake temps will increase with the increase in boost. I.e. water injection!

I'm pretty sure the stock fuel pump can handle the load
http://www.4x4parts.com/public_html/shop/


----------



## HHIVR4 (Apr 1, 2005)

Great link..
Thanks


----------

